# Nightforce NXS 5.5-22x56 With Barrett BORS and Rings



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

SOLD

Nightforce NXS Scope and Barrett BORS $1,900

Nightforce NXS 5.5-22 x 56 Scope NP-R1 Reticle (MOA)

Scope is in good condition. Some scuffs on the finish of the housing, but glass is perfect.

Comes with a Barrett BORS ballistic system. Mil-spec device calculates ballistic solutions based on angle, pressure, and temperature. Just dial distance, and shoot. BORS ballistics software allows customization for any load.

Barrett Rings included.

BORS software and cord for connecting to your laptop also included.

Retail for these items: Scope: $1800; Barrett BORS $1400; Barrett Rings $230


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Information on BORS here


----------

